# DIY Lumber / materials source



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm new to the Eglin area and am a big DIY person. I've got plans for some wood furniture and am looking for the best place to get good wood and other building materials. I found a particular place that had all kinds of cools stuff a few months ago while looking online, but now that I'm here I can't remember the name or even exactly where it was at... Any recommendations help. Thanks,


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wilson Lumber in Holt


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wilson is mostly cedar and cypress if I remember correctly? Gatlin has alot of stuff, over on Beal Prkwy


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll check those out


----------

